# SolenTTers & Surrey Meet ***HAPPENED*** 7th June



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Having visited the Surrey crew, it was suggested that the SolenTTers host the Surrey crew at the "Pub with No Name" AKA The White Horse at Priors Dean, near Petersfield.

Multimap

Good Food and Beer available with a nice big field to line up our cars.

SolenTTers to meet at 7pm in the PC World car park Hedge End.

Vic to arrange cruise from Surrey.

mighTy Tee +1 (PCW)
TTotal +1 (PCW)
Jog (PCW)
BillP (PCW)
RaTTy (PCW - TBC)
Robokn (PCW - TBC)
Jibberingloon (PCW - If he remembers :roll: )

TTVic (Surrey)
TT-Tony (Surrey?)
BuTTons (Surrey)
J55TTC (Surrey)


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Here is me. I plan on coming along.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah. But why always a mid week evening?

Why not a decent weekend cruise for a change?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Could always organise a cruise for the morning after Poole...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

That'd be better.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up Steve, where did this pop up from ? Thanks Richard, are you taking over the area :?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Thanks for the heads up Steve, where did this pop up from ? Thanks Richard, are you taking over the area :?


No Richards just Mark's Event Secretary :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Are you the Official Rep then John? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Official prat more like :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ttvic said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads up Steve, where did this pop up from ? Thanks Richard, are you taking over the area :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

He looks great in a short skirt although he does need to shave a bit more often.

June 7th looks great fo me at the moment.


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

As this is sooo close to where I live, you can bet I'll turn up 

IIRC, the road between Petersfield and this pub is closed due to a landslide (and will continue to be for many months yet), so bear this in mind if approaching from the A3.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

tt-tony said:


> As this is sooo close to where I live, you can bet I'll turn up
> 
> IIRC, the road between Petersfield and this pub is closed due to a landslide (and will continue to be for many months yet), so bear this in mind if approaching from the A3.


Tony - can you suggest a different route then from the A3.

Thanks Richard


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Down the A31 - A32 then unclassified farm tracks


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Miz BuTTons will be there ... :roll: You've got another vote here for a weekend cruise ... 8)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am all for a weekend cruise we have Poole at the end of June Gaydon Mid July so how about somewhere like Weymouth in August or a day on the Isle of White [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Bucket and spade on the back seat already !! Maybe I'll forget about the Angel Eyes and just get her some sunnies instead ! 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ttvic said:


> I am all for a weekend cruise we have Poole at the end of June Gaydon Mid July so how about somewhere like Weymouth in August or a day on the Isle of White [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


I would hardly call a drive to Weymouth in August a cruise, more like a crawl....

Isle of Wight (not White :wink: ) is best kept for a late Autumn or Spring cruise to avoid the "Grockles"


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > I am all for a weekend cruise we have Poole at the end of June Gaydon Mid July so how about somewhere like Weymouth in August or a day on the Isle of White [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]
> ...


Richard
So Weymouth is out, Isle of Wight is Grockle infested so is the whole idea of a August Weekend Run a non starter then, or do you have any where else in mind?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Bump :wink:

There must be dozens of Hants, Wilts, Dorset, Surrey and Sussex owners out there who need something more exciting than watching Big Brother in their lives. 
Get of you Fat a$$es, get in the TT and meet up with the rest of us. Thats an order :twisted:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry mate more important things to do... :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Sorry mate more important things to do... :lol:


Come on John, you know you want to show off your Big Wheels


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aint installed them yet........too busy watching the telly :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

B U M P !

DC we are watching you ! 

Join us on the 7th at PC World carpark :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

List Updated 8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Ill be part of the group coming down from Surrey


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Long Range Weather Forecast is looking so good [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Ill be part of the group coming down from Surrey


Hopefully be able to speak this time Joss ! Look forward to seeing you all here soon.

John


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I Assume we will meet at PC world at 7.00 on wednesday. If its any different can some one advise
Cheers
BillP


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

BillP said:


> I Assume we will meet at PC world at 7.00 on wednesday. If its any different can some one advise
> Cheers
> BillP


PM sent confirming 8) See you Wednesday


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

TTotal said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Ill be part of the group coming down from Surrey
> ...


Hey John,

I agree, more talking and less drinking for me this time [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Weather is looking good for tomorrow night......

........wishing I had a TTR :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Weather is looking good for tomorrow night......
> 
> ........wishing I had a TTR :?


Swap you mine for a conservatory ? :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You'd only burn your lid matey ! :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> You'd only burn your lid matey ! :lol:


I hope we have a sharp shower on the way up tomorrow 

Anyway lid got burnt Sat/Sun on the boat :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wont worry us as the rain is not fast enough to catch me!

Here's a badge for you


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

sorry guys... i'm out. wife has just booked me for dinner with a couple of her friends.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

wilbur101 said:


> sorry guys... i'm out. wife has just booked me for dinner with a couple of her friends.


I bet you taste of beer


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Cant make tonight  ............  ............... 

Enjoy the gorgeous weather, and have a spirited drive on the way there!

Will be sure to see you at the next meet to help bring the average down!

Mark (aka Nipper!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Jibberingloon said:


> Cant make tonight  ............  ...............
> 
> Enjoy the gorgeous weather, and have a spirited drive on the way there!
> 
> ...


Its tomorrow you to$$er :lol:


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

DDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

See you tomorrow then!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

In a Captain Manwairing voice....

"Stupid boy!"


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Indeed stupid boy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Jibberingloon indeed ! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Jibberingloon indeed ! :lol:


John, the "GTT Dipstick" in your signature... he doesn't wear a Nomex suit does he? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jampott said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Jibberingloon indeed ! :lol:
> ...


I nearly posted something similar yesterday.... :lol: :lol:

However "Roland as a mod" did not have the same ring to it.. :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My Granpa used to say " If wit were shit - he'd be constipated"

Very good Tim :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jampott said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Jibberingloon indeed ! :lol:
> ...


PS what the heck you doing reading this thread anyhow?

:lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

See you all tonight. [smiley=sunny.gif] 8) 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

26 degs promised today :?

Had a sweater and jacket on this morning on my bike...who they kidding?

L8er guys


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

glorious sunshine here in Woking

Just finished washing and waxing the car 8)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> glorious sunshine here in Woking
> 
> Just finished washing and waxing the car 8)


Can you do mine now Please


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah mine too please.

It was spotless yesterday morning but then I had to park under a tree when I went up to London on the train and it's now covered in those really irritating little spots of sap. :evil: Oh, and to top it off some bird crapped on the front of my bonnet as well. :evil:

I'm too busy today to get it washed so I'll park well away from all your pristine TT's tonight so as not to ruin the photos. :lol:


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Off home in half an hour to start polishing and waxing Miz Buttons !! See you tonight !! 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry guys and gals only dirty TT's tonight :roll:


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Well my car is sparkling...........

BUT it looks like I will not be able to make it, as I tried to fit my Stealth Boost Gauge at lunchtime.................... :?

Well the guage is all glued and ready to fit....... BUT the dash is in bits and I havent got the vacum hose through the bulkhead yet.

Lunch is now over and i am not finishing till work 6pm tonight, leaving very little time to finish and drive up to Petersfield. (wish me luck)

If i can get everything sorted and back together I will try to make it.

If not have a good meet and take lots of pictures please.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cuh... I dont know , kids today eh ? :x

:roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A very nice evening indeed. Great drive, great company, great location and fantastic weather.
I will post some pictures later.
Thanks to Ratty for the free-be's :wink:


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Ditto ! Especially the hour long scenic route squeezing along between 12 foot hedges !! :lol: Thanks Vic for organising and the SolenTTeers for the invite !! Nice drive home too with only 2 OMG moments with farmer's vehicles. Gotta clean off all the bugs and flies now


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

A fantastic meet, nice to meet everyone!

Hows all the bugs on the drive home :!: The front of my car is caked :!:

Pics to follow


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I hope leaving the last 3 digits on the reg plates is OK - if not please let me know and Ill edit the pics.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

This time and can see these pictures and bloody good they are to Joss.

A great evening I think was had by all and nice to see Jog at one of his events :wink:

Those who don't venture out in their TT's really do miss out.

Please remember Epsom on Friday night, it's a pity our resident photograph has to miss this one due to work.


----------



## Jibberingloon (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks good, shame about the rain!

Wish i had been there, finally sorted my car out and put it all back together just before 8pm.

Will be at the next meeting with out fail.

Just a though..... maybe a BBQ at Queen Elizabeth Country Park, or a similar venue to make the most of the good weather? 

If you want I can do some research into a venue


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice meet well done everyone for the effort!

Super pix too Joss! 8)

Bring on the next cross border meet ! :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A really good meet, thanks to the Surrey crew for joining us, pity about the shower.

John (TTotal) did your sat nav disagree with my route home? :roll:

Jos excellent pics, can I take copies of the my car for for use on the web?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Mighty,

PM me an email adress and I will be happy to forward you the originals (6 megapixels about 2 meg)

That goes for anyone else too.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Great meet and excellent photos Joss. Have you photoshopped my car to make it look clean? :lol:

I made the mistake of following my satnav on the way home forgetting the road was closed.  Despite driving all the way to where the road was closed and having to turn round and drive all the way back to the A31 I still manged to catch Vic up just before Guildford. Mind you I think half the flies in Hampshire are stuck to the front of my car as anyone going to Epsom tomorrow will see as I'm not going to get a chance to clean them off.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Vic must have been driving miss daisy, I saw his lights in my rearview mirror ........ briefly :twisted:

Had a bit of a thrash home and the bugs were crazy last night. Must have had something to do with the bit of rian we had down that way.

My car is absolutely covered in them 

Never mind a good excuse to wash it again this w/e


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

Dirty TT's at Epsom tomorrow !


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

An excellent evening I seriously regret eating before hand as the food was almost as delicious as the cars!!!!
Billp


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

An excellent meet as usual, unfortunately I couldn't resist trying a short cut on the way home, ending up going down those "sunken lanes" which were much wetter than I expected, so the neighbours were treated to me washing the TT again last night.

Ratty has gone to the dark side  (I've been there too), but seeing the TTOC sticker on his car finally prompted me to join (at last, some of you might say).

Also, after commenting about "TT on the Quay" to Jog, I got an invite from Poole Audi yesterday (coincidence I'm sure), so I'll see some of you there later this month.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I took it steady on the way home as I was chatting to my better half on the hands free.

Flies breed them big in Hampshire and by the millions.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

tt-tony said:


> Ratty has gone to the dark side  (I've been there too), but seeing the TTOC sticker on his car finally prompted me to join (at last, some of you might say).


Well done Tony and welcome to the Club


----------

